# Fchan downed



## Nanakisan (Jan 31, 2009)

no clue whats going on but Fchan is givng the address not found page which would indicate a server disconnection
has it been shutdown?

http://fchan.us/


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 31, 2009)

Fchan. 

hahaha.

--

Either way, not sure why it would shut down if it did.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jan 31, 2009)

T.=.T
there was a ton of pronz on there i haven't finished looking at yet
wahhh


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you say "down" (adjective) or "downed" (verb) ?
*chuckle*


----------



## Nanakisan (Jan 31, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Did you say "down" (adjective) or "downed" (verb) ?
> *chuckle*



*chases you with net
come here you evil grammar bird i'll eat you for dinner

lol

yeah i meant down
stupid keyboard sticks a few lettwers even after i erase them


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 31, 2009)

I have one thing to say: about time it did. The site lacks good of the rule 34 and good threads disappear instead of being kept.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 31, 2009)

It might just be under repair or something, I could care less. It's the internet, there's porn everywhere.


----------



## TehBrownPup (Jan 31, 2009)

Guess you'll just have to beat your meat to imagination instead.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 31, 2009)

TehBrownPup said:


> Guess you'll just have to beat your meat to imagination instead.



That's the best way to do it, kids and there pictures.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 31, 2009)

oh shi


----------



## Tycho (Jan 31, 2009)

O NOES I NOT CAN HAS FREE FURRY PR0NZ D:

WHATEVER WILL I DO?!


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 31, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> O NOES I NOT CAN HAS FREE FURRY PR0NZ D:
> 
> WHATEVER WILL I DO?!



visit Sourmath? =P ... 

i dont care if FCAN is down ... i dont visit crap


----------



## X (Jan 31, 2009)

um, its working now.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 31, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> visit Sourmath? =P ...



Who?

Naw, fuck that.  I have a few pics I've had for a long time now that trip my trigger.  I don't need external support for fapping material.

Though it never hurts to visit Richard Foley's FA... <3


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 31, 2009)

it's just porn...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> it's just porn...



WHAT

ILL HAVE YOU KNOW MY HARD DRIVE IS LOADED WITH 50 GIGS OF THE FINEST QUALITY ANTHROPOMORPHIC EROTICA


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> WHAT
> 
> ILL HAVE YOU KNOW MY HARD DRIVE IS LOADED WITH 50 GIGS OF THE FINEST QUALITY ANTHROPOMORPHIC EROTICA


 

share?!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> share?!



I don't know if you'd want it, dude

Most of it is of a highly homosexual nature


----------



## Tycho (Jan 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't know if you'd want it, dude
> 
> Most of it is shitting dicknipples



fix'd


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> fix'd



You know

Some of us get off on helping others

Some of us get off on defecating penisnipples






Why must you JUDGE


----------



## eternal_flare (Feb 1, 2009)

It was down? I didn't even notice. X3


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 1, 2009)

oh no where will we get pr0nz?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 1, 2009)

ychan good threads don't die there
or fap.yiffstar.com


----------



## nedded (Feb 2, 2009)

>.>
You do realize 80% of the stuff on FA is marked mature, right?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 2, 2009)

Well since it's apparently back up, there's not much of a point in continuing this discussion.


----------

